# Sat. 12/30/06 ML Report



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Went out with Whitesnook to do some fishing and hang with bunch of guys from the forum. White snook was the first one to hook up with a red. Also the first one to fall out of the boat. lol Fishing early in the morning was exceptional. Reds were everywhere but very easily spooked. 

Once the wind picked we headed up towards JB's in search of a new place to fish. Stumbled on some familiar faces as they fished one of Eatme's spots. I got lucky and hooked up with two reds quickly. Took some more pictures and then headed to lunch at JB's.

Afternoon fishing was much weaker than in the morning. Same thing RonW said except he catches a heck of a lot more fish.  

Had a great time hanging out with everyone. I am looking forward to 1/20 @ Homosasa.

All pics can be clicked on to see the full size image or download it for printing.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

GREAT REPORT!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

it was a lotta fun! Clark put me on a school of reds. I caught 1 red, then clark caught 1 red and the wind picked up and we lost them. Pics are on the camera phone but it wont let me email them to my email account.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

clark didnt put us on any in the shallows but we did get a rat red in ta deep hole me and dave found! CAUGHT A BUNCH OF TROUT AND ONE CAT but is was still a great day of fishin. We all whent to JBs for lunch and fished a little after. When to curtises for his beer and left for home. Man we had fun. See you guys soon!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Rob,

I can't believe you guys were in my neck of the woods and I'm a thousand miles away :-/

The spot where that house boat is abandoned...not too fishy, but there is a mosquito canal at the end of that bay that dumps out into a good spot!

Sounds like you guys had a great day!!!


----------

